# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  COSTO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO O ASPERSION

## odam

Saben cuanto me puede costar riego por goteo y por aspercion para 4 u 5 hectáreas, un aproximado por favor, gracias.Temas similares: MANGUERA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO problemas con obstrucciones del riego por goteo BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo

----------

